# dying-teens-bucket-list-goes-viral



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Firstly I apologise for posting an article that has nothing to do with NZ, but after reading this I think you will agree that most of our concerns are trivial compared to this amazing teenager.

Dying teen?s bucket-list goes viral - Yahoo!7

Alice's Bucket List


----------

